# Secret Santa 2008!



## Bec688 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hello All!

Welcome to the MUT Secret Santa Thread for 2008!!

The rules have changed, so if youâ€™d like to participate, please make sure you have read through and accept the following guidelines before joining in!

Hereâ€™s how it works. Each participant will spend up to $25.00 US, postage excluded, on a gift for their secret santa. You are welcome to spend more than that if you wish, and you can specify whether youâ€™d like to ship internationally or not.

All participants need to send a PRIVATE MESSAGE to either BEC688 (Me) or PINKSUGAR (Rosie) with your name and address. All pms will receive a confirmation pm in response, and later, another PM stating the name and address of your SS person.

If you do not receive a pm, you are NOT IN THE SECRET SANTA!! (gasp!)

Please be aware that private messages will be vetted and known swaplifters or trouble members will not be allowed to take part. A list of members who did not send gifts has been compilated from last year, and just like Santa, weâ€™ll be checking it twice!

After you have received your confirmation PM, complete the 

Wishlist questionnaire in the Wishlist questionnaire thread 

Last year, we did have issues with gifts not being sent out on time, so we are having a deadline by which all gifts must be sent this year.

that date is the *30th of November 2008*. If you miss this date, donâ€™t panic, we will let your secret santa know that their gift is running late. 

We strongly advise you organize tracking on your parcel also, and keep a receipt of that in case of disaster!

If you agree to take past you must be responsible and send your gift, think of how disappointing it would be not to get anything after all that hard work!

Most of all, have fun and enjoy!

ETA - the wishlist thread will not be opened until the first PM has been confirmed


----------



## emily_3383 (Oct 25, 2008)

yay! this is my 3rd year. lol


----------



## AprilRayne (Oct 25, 2008)

My 3rd year too! Can't wait!


----------



## Kathy (Oct 25, 2008)

Yeah!! My third year too!! I'm so glad you decided to do it again even after the problems last year!! Let's hope there are no deadbeats this year!! This really is fun when it works right!


----------



## emily_3383 (Oct 25, 2008)

Im happy to say i got great gifts both times.


----------



## katana (Oct 25, 2008)

I have not particiapted in this SS before, but I'm thinking about it this year. I don't want to restrict myself, by not sending internationally.....but seeing as how I have never mailed anything out either.....I have no idea about shipping costs.

Around how much will it cost to ship? I'm sure they go by weight, but $25 worth of products can't weight very much.

Has anyone ever shipped from Canada (or the US) overseas? How much should I be expecting to pay?


----------



## Bec688 (Oct 25, 2008)

Katana, it's not that expensive at all for you, I have a couple mates in Canada/USA that have sent me gifts before and the postage on the box wasn't that much, $10? Sometimes less.


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Oct 26, 2008)

This will be my first year! Yay I am excited!


----------



## KristieTX (Oct 26, 2008)

YAY! I was hoping we were going to do the Secret Santa this year. I'm in!


----------



## blueangel1023 (Oct 26, 2008)

Yay! This will be my 3rd yr. I always get excited shopping for someone else since I end up buying something for myself as well in the process (lol)





Katana, Shipping to the US isn't that much. When I ship to Canada, it's usually between $2-5. It all depends on the weight really. Prices is about the same for Europe/Asia. Australia is the most expensive ranging from $6-12 for postage. Hehe, u guys are way down under! These estimates are for packages that are less than 1lb (16oz) and for 1st class international mailing (7-10 business days)


----------



## michal_cohen (Oct 26, 2008)

im in two years ago i got such a lovely gift

and the last time i didnt got it

but you know what they say last time is a charm


----------



## magosienne (Oct 26, 2008)

Shipping isn't that much expensive Katana, and if you don't want to ship internationally, don't let that stop you from participating.

Here, i found a link



USPS Postage price calculator


----------



## katana (Oct 26, 2008)

Thank you ladies for answering, it doesn't seem like it would be too expensive at all.


----------



## Shelley (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm participating as well, sent a pm.



This will be my second year!





Katana,

With Canada Post anything that won't fit through their regulated small slot you will have to send as a small packet. In this case items like eyeshadows, lipsticks or anything wrapped in bubble wrap I have found won't fit through this regulated slot. Using the Air Small Packet rate is good. They have the option of sending it surface mail but it is quite slow, especially to the USA and Internationally. I find it funny that sending small packages within Canada cost more compared to sending out of country. Within Canada I usually send items Xpresspost because it only costs around $1.00 more.

I found some rates on the Canada Post website. The prices below do not include tax. Prices in Canadian dollars.

USA (Air small packet) and includes $100.00 coverage for loss or damage.

0-250 grams- $5.05

250-500 grams- $8.55

500 grams to 1 kilo- $13.25

International(Air small packet) and includes $100.00 coverage for loss or damage.

0-250 grams. Price ranges from $7.75-$8.20

Canada (Xpresspost) The price ranges depending on where you are sending it within Canada. Generally between $8.00-$12.00.


----------



## chantelle8686 (Oct 26, 2008)

oh im soooo in on this!!! 1st yr woooot!!!!

shipping for me isnt an issue...as long as i make a person happy thats all i care for teheheheh


----------



## Bec688 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey everyone



Just a heads up we've decided to extend the deadline of when you have to ship off your gifts to *30th NOVEMBER!*


----------



## michal_cohen (Oct 27, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Shelley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm participating as well, sent a pm.



This will be my second year!




Katana,

With Canada Post anything that won't fit through their regulated small slot you will have to send as a small packet. In this case items like eyeshadows, lipsticks or anything wrapped in bubble wrap I have found won't fit through this regulated slot. Using the Air Small Packet rate is good. They have the option of sending it surface mail but it is quite slow, especially to the USA and Internationally. I find it funny that sending small packages within Canada cost more compared to sending out of country. Within Canada I usually send items Xpresspost because it only costs around $1.00 more.

I found some rates on the Canada Post website. The prices below do not include tax. Prices in Canadian dollars.

USA (Air small packet) and includes $100.00 coverage for loss or damage.

0-250 grams- $5.05

250-500 grams- $8.55

500 grams to 1 kilo- $13.25

International(Air small packet) and includes $100.00 coverage for loss or damage.

0-250 grams. Price ranges from $7.75-$8.20

Canada (Xpresspost) The price ranges depending on where you are sending it within Canada. Generally between $8.00-$12.00.

wow thats a lot

im paying like 2$ for a pack with bubble wrap (small envelop)

to the us


----------



## Nick007 (Oct 27, 2008)

Yay, I'm in. This will be my 2nd year


----------



## sooperficial (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm in! I can't wait to see who I get!


----------



## LittleMissLilo (Oct 29, 2008)

This is my first year! =]


----------



## WhitneyF (Oct 30, 2008)

I've been MIA on the MUT scene lately, but I can't resist participating in this year's SS.

The one year I did it, I was tickled to death with the cool stuff I got. It's so much fun!


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 30, 2008)

*oh yeah, Note to all our participants!!!*

PLEASE let me know if you won't ship internationally. I'm assuming everyone will, so unless you state otherwise you're on the 'international shipping' list


----------



## Bec688 (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks Rosie! If you don't tell us, we won't know and will assume you are ok with shipping internationally, so please, when PMing us, do let us know


----------



## Rubiez (Nov 3, 2008)

My first year if i'm in!


----------



## Saints (Nov 3, 2008)

Count me in, this is always fun. This is my 3rd or 4th time


----------



## bluengold2007 (Nov 6, 2008)

This is my first year, I am very excited

MAC C7 Studio Fix

Johnson's softlotion Melt away stress body lotion

Sensual Amber body butter

MAC Firespot e/s

Any Mac lipglass/lustreglass/dazzleglass

Thanks yall, I am loving MUT so far.


----------



## Bec688 (Nov 6, 2008)

BUMP! The Secret Santa deadline is approaching! It closes on the 10th, if you would like to participate, please get your PM's the either myself or Rosie before the 10th!


----------



## kaylin_marie (Nov 6, 2008)

I wish I could participate again this year, but I'm way too scared the same thing would happen this time.


----------



## sherice (Nov 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by *kaylin_marie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I wish I could participate again this year, but I'm way too scared the same thing would happen this time.



what happened hun?????


----------



## kaylin_marie (Nov 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by *sherice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif what happened hun????? My package I sent out was lost or something, she never got it. I had bought a big stocking and filled it up with all kinds of stuff and wrapped it up and put it in a box and I know I wrote the address correctly and everything, but she never received it.


----------



## Ms.Nigeria (Nov 7, 2008)

first year also


----------



## Aprill (Nov 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *kaylin_marie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My package I sent out was lost or something, she never got it. I had bought a big stocking and filled it up with all kinds of stuff and wrapped it up and put it in a box and I know I wrote the address correctly and everything, but she never received it. I would suggest that you find a way to get her address and send again, if she never got the first one


----------



## kaylin_marie (Nov 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I would suggest that you find a way to get her address and send again, if she never got the first one



Oooh thats a great idea!!!! I can't remember which user it was, I'm sure I could go back and figure it out though. I'll have to look and see if i can find it and see if she's still on mut and stuff, and try and get the address again. Thanks Aprill, I didn't even think of that!!


----------



## Aprill (Nov 7, 2008)

If you can give me the name, I can get her wishlist and her address pm it to me, dont put her name in this thread


----------



## kaylin_marie (Nov 7, 2008)

Ok I've got her address and wishlist now!! Yay I'm excited!! I'm gonna go shopping for her tomorrow!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Nov 9, 2008)

Do we find out who we're buying for tomorrow? I'm excited...I want to go shopping!!! lol!


----------



## Bec688 (Nov 9, 2008)

*TODAY IS THE LAST DAY TO GET YOUR PM'S IN IF YOU WISH TO PARTICPATE IN MUT'S SECRET SANTS 08! ENTRIES CLOSE TOMORROW!*

Everyone should have their SS by the 12th, more than likely before that. Keep a look out for your PM!


----------



## KristieTX (Nov 10, 2008)

I can't wait!


----------



## WhitneyF (Nov 10, 2008)

Yay! I'm so excited!


----------



## lklmail (Nov 10, 2008)

Yay! This is my 3rd year to do this swap and I have enjoyed it so much the past 2 years. I hate that several folks have had bad experiences in the past, but believe me, they were the minority; most people have had happy endings with the Secret Santa swap. It is so much fun to shop for someone you don't know personally, with just a wish list and a profile; somehow it makes me work harder to put together something special, yet I always end up getting something that makes me feel totally spoiled myself.

I can't wait to get my assignment. I'm already thinking about ideas!


----------



## AprilRayne (Nov 10, 2008)

I can't wait! I haven't posted my wishlist yet though, where do I post it? LOL


----------



## Bec688 (Nov 10, 2008)

Hey April, post your wishlist  here


----------

